# Good Replacement DSL Modem?



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

After much sleuthing, I have discovered that my Westell 6100 DSL modem causes frequent BSODs. I tried to find firmware/driver upgrades, but was unable to find my distinct model number (6100-15) and so have abandoned that possibility. I have also tried to run the modem in ethernet mode, but that never connects properly. So, seems to me I'm in the market for a replacement, any recommendations?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

A suggestion, contact your DSL provider about any firmware updates.

The Westell 2200 is a good DSL modem, but you will need a router if you want to run more than a single machine. I prefer a router tied to a DSL modem anyway as I hate to install the DSL providers bulky software that is required to "connect" the DSL link.

JamesO


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

the westell 2200 is also a router, you can connect to it using 192.168.1.1 ( click on the link bellow , may be different ip)
in your web browser, default user id is admin and password if there is one is also admin. The downside is there is only one lan port so you would need a hub, which are really cheap, cheaper than buying a nother router. I guess the 220 was basically made for just plugging in your ISPs user id and password, so you would be logged on tho dsl whenever the modem was on.

here is the user guide, apparently there is a number on the bottom for revision of the router so this might not be the exact model revision

http://www.westell.com/content/sales/2200_userguide.pdf


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Use the Ethernet connection, it sounds like you're using USB if you're loading drivers. We can help you get it connected using Ethernet, and you'll be much happier with the results.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

*As to why I'm using USB...*

Yes, my intention was to use ethernet, but after hours of frustration I gave up and used USB-It may be unreliable, but at least it works.

Motherboard I was trying to connect to (Via onboard Ethernet): Intel D845GRG 

If you could get it working, that'd be handy.

(P.S: I can only use SFF PCI modules, also called half-size)


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure you power down the DSL modem and your PC. 

Then power up the cable modem, wait 2 minutes, then power up your PC.

You will need some way to configure PPPoE with your DSL username and password. Possibly with a web interface to the DSL modem or a program running on your PC.

JamesO


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, I'll try that tomarrow.


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Tried to do what you said, but I ran into trouble while the Verizon installer was checking my connection; It fell into an endless loop of checking it.

As for the connections, the Ethernet light will turn on, but then flickers off in less than a second.

Any Ideas?


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, tried again, and still no dice...HELP!


----------

